# Freshwater spongilla and coelenterates



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm always in search of crazy new creatures to keep! I've read a bit about freshwater sponges and jellyfish, but I haven't managed to find anything about this in reference to the aquarium. Has anyone heard anything about keeping any of these guys? Seen them on sale anywhere? Just curious, thinking it would be very cool!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Due to the intense nature of keeping these creatures, it is doubtful that you will see them in any lfs. The cost of a setup is astronomical, according to my lfs. The care of these is also a torturaous task in terms of the amount of work that needs to be done. He didn't elaborate a whole lot, but said it is not recommended for the home aquarist.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool, good to know, thanks! Just glad to hear someone's heard mention of them


----------

